# Surgery



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I wonder if this is true I was just looking around and came upon this. Any one else here about it?
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=4UR&sa=X


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

cool. wouldnt pay it, but cool


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

lol I mean if I really loved this fish I would. I am talking about lving it more then my family.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This is true. Fish surgery Is nothing new. I've done it a few times myself, and I know a veterinarian who is a real go-to guy for that sort of thing.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

I guess the Japanese will spend thousands on the best vet care for their prize Koi. It's nothing new over there.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well I always heard about it. But just now seen it.


----------

